# Our Precious Baby Girl Maggie



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Maggie. There are no words to make your pain better, but you have found a community that will give you much support and friendship. Many of us have had to say goodbye to our most precious fur babies and know the pain you are feeling. There will always be ears to listen and shoulders to lean or cry on.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Maggie. I completely understand your grief and disbelief. Just this past Sunday I had to take my 9 year old sweet girl in and have her put down with the exact same illness. We found out about hers in the same way, she missed a meal and that was the first in 9 years, her gums were almost white. A sonogram showed tumors on her spleen and liver and we had the option to operate but because of the spread to her liver we did not do the surgery. She bounced back that evening and had 5 good weeks left but that came to an end this weekend. We loved her dearly and the loss is great.
Some times I ask myself why have goldens when cancer is so prevalent but to me there is nothing like the golden personality and the years of good they bring far outweigh their leaving.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and I'm very sorry to hear that your Maggie was a victim of hemangiosarcoma. We've lost two of our goldens to this horrific disease. We released our Barkley from his cancer eleven months ago. I hope with time your sadness will be replaced with the many happy memories of good days together. Your Maggie sounds like a special girl. HUGS.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I lost my dog Daisy to the same thing Maggie had in June when she was 6 years old. I'm so very sorry for your loss and I know you must be heartbroken. Maggie sounds like she was a wonderful girl. Hugs to you at this really hard time.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. It sounds like Maggie had really wormed her way into your heart. Having lost beloved dogs before I know how deep the pain can be. I hope you are able to open your home to another golden sooner rather than later. Speaking from experience it does really help ease the pain. The new pups seem to sense your recent loss and work extra hard to heal the wounds.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Maggie. 

I haven't lost a Golden to cancer but did lose my sweet boy to bloat 2 years ago (also at the age of 8). The pain is still so strong.....

Please share pictures of your Maggie with us when you can.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

I am sorry that you have become a member of this club of those of us who have lost our beloved goldens far too early to this disease or any cancer. The stories are unique and different but the impact the goldens have had on our lives is always the same. Your comments on loyalty, trust, unconditional love and life lessons is spot on. They are incredible beings.

Again sorry for the early loss of your Maggie.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost your dear sweet Maggie so suddenly and without warning. Hemangiosarcoma is a horrible cancer.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your sudden loss of Maggie. I just lost my girl to cancer 3 weeks ago and there are so many others who have walked this path. I'm glad you have found us here and I hope you stay and find some support and comfort with us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

My heart breaks for you and your beloved girl Maggie.


from the way you described what happened to Maggie it sounds a lot like hemangiosarcoma; my Hubby and I lost our Snobear, March 27, 2010 and our Smooch, Dec. 7, 2010, both to hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Maggie...and my heart is breaking for you. I also know that hollow feeling of loss, having lost one sweet 12 year old Golden to cancer and another sweet lab mix at age 7 from an unknown cause. It is so very hard, but time does make it a bit easier.
Please know that you will see your Maggie again at the Rainbow Bridge.
RIP Maggie


----------

